# In order to receive OTA updates does the phone need to be activated?



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

n00b question, I know. I'm leaning towards the fact that the phone probably has to be activated, since carriers are usually in charge of rolling out firmware updates. just thought I'd ask anyway

thanks for any replies


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep. Must be activated.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

You can still get OTAs without activations. You will have to ask a user, with an activated phone for the OTA zip or dump then just flash it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

What phone? A nexus should be able to pull an OTA from Google, right? Can't say I have much experience sticking to OTAs


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What phone? A nexus should be able to pull an OTA from Google, right? Can't say I have much experience sticking to OTAs


Any phone. As long as there is an OTA for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah I was speaking of my evo 3d, but im rooting it now


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Any phone. As long as there is an OTA for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't questioning you, but rather the OP. Yeah, if someone grabs the OTA then that's that. But Nexus updates come from Google. Maybe not the Verizon Galaxy Nexus (and likely Sprint as well), but all the others should be able to pull an OTA over WiFi.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I wasn't questioning you, but rather the OP. Yeah, if someone grabs the OTA then that's that. But Nexus updates come from Google. Maybe not the Verizon Galaxy Nexus (and likely Sprint as well), but all the others should be able to pull an OTA over WiFi.


I'm aware of tablets getting OTAs over wifi since they require no service. I wasn't too entirely sure if that would apply to phones too with no activation/service on them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

